# Any ideas



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

To cut a long story short my Fizzy Dave is poorly (sorry im at work and short of time)
He had a serious reaction to his booster last year and have never been right. 
I had him on raw for ages but it just didn't work for him - he got really thin, sicked up little bits of bone (not just the once I mean every day) and he has soft poo always so i'm not happy to risk raw again. He has had loads of blood tests etc which show nothing! 
At the moment he is having B12 jabs once a week for 6weeks ( he has his second jab today)
At the moment he is on a vet food but i'd like to get him on to something else as he is thin and i'd like to put weight on him, but anything 'rich' I fear will upset him? He used to have Orijen but always had soft shiny poo which wasn't right, I'm thinking Ziwi peak but not sure ... He is also chewing his feet which isn't like him .. 

Thanks in advance, Sara .


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I would definitely consider getting him on Ziwipeak or THK. As far as raw, have you considered giving him the raw without the bone? I believe the ZP will give him firmer poos. He may be thin because he's sick, but when they are eating the right foods at the right amounts, they will be able to maintain their phisique better. If you feel he is too thin, why don't you up the amount of food a little at a time.
What exactly is he doing that makes you feel he's sick other than being thin and throwing up bones? Is he running a fever, vomiting when he eats everything?


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I would recommend ZiwiPeak or Stella and Chewy's as well.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

If he was doing well on raw except for bone bits, you could always go back to raw and just use egg shells for the calcium or give a calcium supplement. No dental benefits but it seems like it might work for his tummy, since it worked well before.


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you all for your replies/thoughts .. Think I'm going to try him on ziwi peak


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I think ZiwiPeak is excellent. Karen here (jesuschick) had a chi with a very unsettled tummy and she has been on Ziwi for probably close to a year and doing great!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Hope Fizzy Dave is feeling better soon


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Bless his heart. Praying that Fizzy Dave feels better on his ZP!!!!


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi, Sorry for short replies yesterday was really short of time! 
( Had to take Fizzy D for his B12 jab & the day seemed to go super fast) 

Lisa, he was throwing up bone every day for weeks, kinda gagging in the night and desperate to get out and eat grass. And in general very miserable . So I am to scared to try raw again. He has had blood tests and they can't find anything, I still think he has a weak immune system due to booster reaction ..

He has been on a vet food for 3 weeks, his poo is ok BUT not right, it's soft (but not to leave a mark on the floor) plus it's kinda shiny!! He still hasn't put on any weight and IS licking his feet, yesterday at the vet she said 'food allergy' BUT i'm still a little nervous to add a new food in now? not sure if I should wait till he has had all his B12 jabs then change him or add in a little now? he is thin NOT really thin but hasn't put on any weight in the last 3 weeks!

He is MUCH happier in himself and is back to his role of 'Head of security'


----------

